

Ask HN: Linux Distro of choice? - jaren

Hi -<p>I am wondering which Linux OS the people had success building and scaling their business with ...<p>I know Ubuntu is popular for personal use. However, curious what people use for production? Has one had success with one flavor over another?<p>Yes, I do understand this question is like which program language to learn...thus subjective and potentially unique per use case. Just pulsing the community
======
embro
IMHO, RHEL is by far the most popular within large business in production
environment.

Despite the huge popularity of Ubuntu, I see very few of them compared to RHEL
/ CentOS.

~~~
jaren
I see a lot of centOS and RHEL in big corporation production these days...
always felt like most open source issues are solve in the debian world first
... in my experience at least -- didn't know if that was something big corp
did but maybe smaller didnt' ... just thinking out loud

------
ctb_mg
Debian if I have to support the system myself. RHEL if it is a business with
money to spend on support contracts.

